# Your Quote of the day



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I may come up with a quote for everyone here from time to time. This is my first attempt and I may not be the first to say this, but this morning I thought it up. I haven't read it or seen it.

"To be successfull at what you do you must do what you do successfully."

So there you have it. Your quote of the day.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, 
if one of those bottles should happen to fall,
it's early happy hour!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if you want to have friends ,

you have to be friendly !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"The process of evolution through natural selection would tend to favor the propagation of increasingly more intelligent generations of human beings, were it not for the tendency of stupid people to reproduce at a higher rate than smart people."


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Every breath you take is a gift from heaven!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

elevators smell different to midgets


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mark twain "Don't bother to give advice a wise man doesn't need it and a fool won't heed it"


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Sometimes I'm so clever that even I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

A good friend will come bail you out of jail, but a true friend will be sitting next to you saying…'Damn, that was fun'!


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

It can be done half ass, or first class. Your Choice


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Some days you eat the bear and some days the bear eats you.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

One of the jobs I've had was conducting condition inspections on highway bridges. We had a running joke based on a mis-speak one of the crew members once said: "This bridge is in pretty good shape, considering the shape it's in."


----------



## mziem (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw a video once of the woodworker David Marks. He had a sign taped on his bandsaw that said:

"Whether you think you can or you can't, you're right". I posted it in my office for my students to see.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

when your teeth hurt so much you cant eat ( go the dentist lol)

pratice what you preach …........

Andy


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

mziem - that sounds familiar?


> ?


Rob


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

One of my favorites:

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."

- Edison


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

If you succeed to fail, what have you really done?


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

"Common sense is genius in a blue collar"

"You can teach a fool, but you can't make them think"

two of my favorites


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

How about my favourite.
IT'S NICE TO BE IMPORTANT ,BUT IT'S MORE IMPORTANT TO BE NICE. Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not surprised that would be your favorite Allistar. Not only a quote but a saying you practise well my friend.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

"Experience is the toughest teacher of all, it gives the test first and the lesson later!"

"Better to be thought an idiot then open ones mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and my fav

"Anyone who says they never made a mistake never did anything"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Haste and indecision are the greatest wasters of time.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got a new one,

"I would rather aim for a star and hit a stump, then aim for a stump and miss."


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

"Two things in life you can't hurry, God and a man who's paid by the hour."


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Parachute shop saying:

"If it works, you can't complain, if it doesn't work, you still can't complain!


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Focus on listening. Listening is a sign of respect…a demonstration that people and their ideas are important. When people know you're willing to listen, they will share their ideas as well as their frustrations. Listening enables you to build a foundation of trust that is essential to motivation. 
~John Baldoni


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, how about a shorter one.
When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion. 
~Dale Carnegie


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

It's too late to start earlier.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

how's your hammer hangin'?


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

You probably wouldn't worry what other people thought of you, if you knew how seldom they do.- Olin Miller


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

"If you only do what you always did then you will only get what you always got"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm going to have a hard time remembering all of those.

Oh wait they are all written down.

Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

YOU CAN PICK YOUR FRIENDS BUT YOU CAN'T PICK YOUR RELATIVES. LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you can pick your friends ,
and you can pick your nose ,
but you can't pick ,
your friends nose


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sign in the old German Bakery when I was a kid- "Ve grow too soon oldt und too late schmart!"


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

worry is nothing more ,
than interest ,

on trouble !


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A carpenter uses his hand, a craftsman uses his head, and an Artist uses his heart!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Today, is the Tomorrow, you worried about Yesterday !


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

My father in laws favorite…"Can't die in the poor house"...


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

These are the "good ole day's"


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a theory which states that if ever anybody discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable. There is another theory which states that this has already happened - Douglas Adams


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

One of my bud's gave me the best advice I ever got. "Don't do some thing stupid, get someone to do it for you"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

"Ya blood's worth bottling"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The dictionary is the only place that success comes before work.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

"Whether you think you can, or think you can't - your're right. 
-Henry Ford


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

notottoman i think you win the quote of the day

even if Karson can't remember it

Hooky


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my favorite recent quotes was from some fella that wrote in response to an editorial in the newspaper. He said, "People are always saying that government spends money like a drunken sailor, but there's a big difference. Drunken Sailors are spending their *own* money!"


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just remember another one. My dad always used it on me when I wanted something for nothing.
" The guy that does the dancing, has gotta pay the fiddler." 
Took me years to figure that one out.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

What goes around comes around.The good you do comes back 100 times and the wrong you do comes back at you a 1000 times.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

A few of my favorites:

Unless you're the lead dog, the view never changes.

Free advice is worth what it costs.

A lot of fellows nowadays have a B.A., M.D., or Ph.D. Unfortunately, they don't have a J.O.B.

Youth is wasted on the young.

I'm not afraid of falling, just the sudden stop.

Poor people have been voting democrat for 50+ years and their still poor.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

"Insanity is just a thought away"


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

"Never underestimate human stupidity" R.A. Heinlein


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Gary K. great to hear from you, I was gonna send you a post. Anyway, One of my favorites from Shakespear " Up sluggard and waste not life, for in the grave be sleep enough." To follow up Dave, " you can pick your nose, and you can pick your friends, but you can't wipe your friends on the sofa!! LOL.


----------



## KellyS (Jul 20, 2009)

"Some days your the fire hydrant, some days your the dog."


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Madder than a two bob watch


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

About the time I turned 40 I came to realize there were a lot of similarities between tough and dum.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

The bubbling brook would lose its song if you removed the rocks.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Dumb can be fixed…..there's no cure for stupid.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Remember,

If you haven't got a smile on your face

And laughter in your heart,

Then you are just a sour old fart! 
"Have a Great Day, unless you've made other plans"


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

**Don't evaluate the prodgy of the poultry house until the process of incubation has been enumerated*.*
( don't count your chickens before they're hatched)


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

A couple of my favorites

If you have a problem with everyone, everyone is probably not the problem.

I was young and dumb once. I got over being young long before I got over being dumb.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

great minds talk about ideas, average minds talk about events, small minds talk about people.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

If it is worth doing.. it is worth doing wrong. (I had to think on that one-take a chance-just try)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my great-grandfather used to say (so I have been told): "It's not breakfast without pie".


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"All things are born of the feminine"


----------



## JimmyK49022 (Oct 23, 2009)

A banker once said Yesterday is a canceled check. tomorrow is a promissory note. Today is cash spend it wisely.

Jim


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

You can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Experience is a wonderful thing, it enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I got these lines in my face, tryin to straightn out the wrinkles in my life. -Guy Clark


----------



## NSWoodspinner (Oct 24, 2009)

Friends help you move. Real friends help you move bodies.


----------



## cowdog80 (Oct 14, 2009)

- Where were you last night?
- - That's so long ago, I don't remember.
- What are you doing tonight?
- - I never make plans that far in advance.

Henry Behlen
Waterlox Inc.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

No matter the speed of light, dark always gets there first.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike Ditka said this, don't know if it's original : "Yesterday is the past, tomorrow is the future. Today is a gift, that's why it's called the present."

"Some people have more dollars than sense."


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Almost forgot my girlfriend's favorite :" Chocolate doesn't make you gain weight, as long as you have it with beer!"


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

When your roofing contractor says he'll get started manana….it does NOT mean Tomorrow. It only means "Not Today"


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Sometimes you're the windshield….and sometimes you're the bug


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've always said: "Remember-a stranger is just a friend you ain't met yet".


----------

